# Fellowship of the Flute (Complete)



## Crothian (Jan 22, 2003)

This is the story of five friends and their quest to retrieve a musical instrument.  The game was played at the First Ohio Gameday.  The module is the Whispering Woodwind by Creative Mountain Games.  

Cast of character:  

Mardnab Beren (Played by Quickbeam): Mardnab is from a small gnomish village west of Nibbleheim. They are looked down on by most of the other gnomes for their ways, but her tribe has always risen to the challenge to be self-sufficient and not need anyone else. Marnab is considered one of the most stubborn of her generation. She left the village to prove to the world the worth of her people.

Feng (Played by dshai527): Feng was raised in the town of Thesden listening to stories of the great Orcish invasion hundreds of years ago lead by Rak the Black. Feng felt the need to defend his orcish heritage by learning the age-old tales of the orcs and specifically Rak the Black. He has been rather successful as many people seem interested in the stories, as much time has passed since the invasion. Many people don’t recognize Feng as a Half Orc since Orcs are very, very rare after the invasion of their land shortly after Rak invaded the kingdom

Dell Thorne (Played by Clear Dragon): Dell’s Family is very influential in Thesden and in many towns and cities. The Thorne’s have been making quality furniture and wooden goods for centuries. Dell is a follower of Voltar, the god of Fire, Magic, and Crafts. He has decided to leave the village to try to define himself and not be defined by his family and their longstanding traditions

Seriphina Tealeaf (Played by Aurora):  Seriphina was raised in Marsis’ Grove away from the Halfling people. She has always been a loner, being one of a very few halfling on the continent. She meet her snake on a trip to the south and has had it for over a year a now. The people of the grove encourage their students to take time to wonder the lands to become more familiar with its people and places, and that’s what she is doing.

Aust Siannodel (Played by Alex): Aust’s people are mostly sailors, as his family has been on the water for hundreds of years. However Aust always preferred dry ground, he’s uncomfortable on the water. He found he has a knack for riding and fighting from horseback, a trait very rare in his people. So, he went to the human kingdom and trained under them. However, he lost his horse and much of his money in the barracks playing cards. So, now he’s looking for opportunities to get some money and another steed.

	The Fellowship of the Flute

	The story begins as our group enters the town of Jalston after a nice, long journey.  They are dirty and tired from their trip.  Their change purses are a little on the light side and they enter the town in silence.   They smell the sea air of the port town and then another smell separates; the smell of smoke.  They approach the far side of town and see a boat that is on land up in flames.  There is a line of people severing as bucket brigade but they have far too few buckets to do any good.  There are a few adventurous souls running into and out of the burning wreck.  Those that exit are carrying bottles and supplies.  They take them to an older man who is yelling at people and demanding things be done about his inn.

	“Why did you bring out the beer?  I told you the scotch is much more valuable.  I can’t believe how stupid you are!!” he bellows at a young man who just came out of the fire.  The young man coughs a bit, and puts his cloak out as he’s being scolded.  “Here’s a few coppers, but don’t expect any more.  Can’t follow simple orders; I’m going to lose it all!!”

	Aust’s elven ears perk up.  “I think we should help this man retrieve his stuff, there is money to be gained here.”  He walks up to the man say “My Good man, if I could…”

	“What do you want?  Can’t you see I’m a little busy here with my Inn burning?” He interrupts.

	“Well, then perhaps I could inquire about how to help you.” Aust replies without missing a beat.

	“Well, go into the building a retrieve some things of value before they get destroyed.  I can’t believe I have to spell this out to people.”  The man says.

	“Well, I will be needing this tarp,” Aust says as he grabs the tarp and goes over to burning building.

	“Hey you can’t take that!!” yells the man as Aust walks away but Aust ignores him.  He then takes some of the water that is to be used to throw on the fire and tosses it on the tarp.  He then wraps the tarp around him and runs up the gangplank and down into the fire.

	Mardnab follows him up grumbling things under her breath.  Feng follows as well but it’s clear he doesn’t actually want to go inside the burning building.  Aust makes a dash inside as the smoke really starts to billow up.  Mardnab follows and Dell reluctantly goes on the ship and into the fire as well.  Aurora watches from the safety of the street.  

	Inside the building is on fire.  It’s obvious that this place is a lost cause.  Aust jumps over some of the fire to get to the bar.  Dell watches from just inside as the smoke is starting to get to him.  Mardnab has a smile on her face as she too crosses the fire to the bar.  Aust looks around the bar, but the smoke is just to thick so he grabs some bottles.  Mardnab and Dell then run out.  Aust thinks about leaving then goes back and looks around the bar some more.  He thinks he spots something better and grabs it and then runs out of the bar choking on the smoke.  

	They gather at the bottom on the gang plank and cough up all the smoke and get their breath back.  The tarp Aust has is smoldering in a few places, ruined.  As Aust puts it out he looks at Mardnab and says “Your boots are on fire.”  She flashes him a look and does nothing about them.  “Your boots are burning,” Aust repeats and she continues to pretend to not hear him.  

	Feng looks over, “Maybe Gnomes are fireproof?”

	They walk over to the man.  Aust is beaming as he carries the bottles over to him.  Mardnab pauses for a little while to put out her boots while no one is looking.  The man looks up with a frown and before Aust has a chance to speak says “This is all you could get?”  

	Aust stares at him blankly.  “Good sir, we risked out lives getting these fine bottle for you.”

	“Fine bottles?  You can’t be serious!! This is the stuff I serve to the likes of them,” as he motions over to the bucket brigade. He reaches in his purse and pulls out a couple of silver pieces and places them on the table.

	“No sir, I realize that you have lost a lot today but I really think these are bottles are worth a little more then this amount of coin.” Aust says trying to still be polite.

	“Sure, why not rob a man on the day he lost everything!!” he says but does add some gold to the silver coins.  

	“If we may get your name sir… And what happened here?”  Aust asks.  

	“My name is Tardak and what happened was a stupid bard.  He burnt down my inn and now I’ve lost it all.  He wanted to fix something special in the kitchen.  I knew it was a bad idea, but he begged in that dratted annoying way and I knew he would not cease.  So, I reluctantly agreed and not even three minutes pass before smokes comes out of the kitchen.  He runs out, straight out the kitchen and out of the inn.  I look in and the kitchen is covered in flames.  I got everyone cleared out, thank Voltar, but I lost everything.  Now I’ve got to get him back here and see if there’s any compensation he can come up with.”

	Aust’s eyes grow wide at that.  “So, sir, would it be possible that you need a group such as us to retrieve the bard?”

	“Hmm, maybe you can do that.  But frankly the only think of Contel’s, the bard, I can think of worth anything was that stupid flute of his.  So, just bring the flute back and that will be enough.  I’ll reward you of course.  And I could care less what happens to Contel.  He went south probably to the small town of Parvue”

	“Excellent, well, we accept and we’ll be on are way this very night,” Aust replies at the sun slowly sets and storms clouds gather to the west.  

	The group then heads to a local general store to stock up on some items.  Aust tries to get the merchant to gamble with him but the merchant refuses.  Mardnab demans Seriphina to use any weapon besides her sling, which Mardnab feels are completely useless.  So Mardnab buys Seriphina a scimitar.  They get some rope, lanterns, and some other minor items and go on their way.


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey, keep it up, Crothian.  I can tell you guys had a good time playing this one


----------



## Crothian (Jan 22, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Hey, keep it up, Crothian.  I can tell you guys had a good time playing this one  *




We sure did.  I'm going to space out the updates to one a day I think.  It's not that big of a story and I want to get the most out of it.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2003)

*Part 2*

They head south along the road.  It isn’t long till Aust seems a little bored.  He turns to Dell and get a wicked little smile on his face.  He fishes inside his produces a few items.

“Hey, Dell,” Aust says, “It’s the shell game, just tell me where the little marble is and win some gold."

Without missing a beat or even looking at the interchanging shells Dell says, "It’s in your belt pouch."

Aust has a little frown cross his face but it quickly turns to a smile as he replies, “Ummm....best 2 outta 3?"

Dell scows at Aust and Aust puts away the items.  The journey south starts okay   but then the storm breaks.  It gets really dark fast and aside from their lanterns they have zero light.  They hear some dogs barking off the road somewhere but they trek on.  They then come to a small light coming from a guard shack near the road at the point the wilderness really starts up.  Feng decides to go talk to the guard.  He goes up and knocks on the door.  He here’s movement coming from inside.

	“What’s ya want!!” he here’s a voice from inside.

	“Sir, I was wondering if you had seen anything this night?” Feng answers.  

	“Seen??  Seen anything you got to be kidding.  Its night and the storms going off.  What’s there to see??”  The guard opens the door and there’s a man standing there with his hair a wreck and sleep marks on his face.

	“I’m sorry if I awoke you.” Feng replies.

	“Woke?? What makes you think I was sleeping?  I’m a guard; I’m awake and ready for anything.”  He replies venomously.

	“Of course you are.  We’ll be on our way.”  Feng turns to the others and they start to leave.  The door slams shut as the guard goes back inside.  

	They continue on their way down the muddy road.  The storm lets up a little to a miserable drizzle after a few hours.  They are all soaked to the bone, cold, and tired.  A flash of lightning brightens up the whole area for a split second and they can briefly see a few forms on the road ahead.  They really have no idea what they say, just that something is ahead.  Mardnab goes into the woods and goes forward there while Dell and Aust approach on the road.  They move forward to where they think they saw the forms.  Then another flash of lightning goes off and they can see that there are two bears on the road, and they are too close for comfort.  The larger of the two puts her head up and begins sniffing.  She then lets out a roar and turns to face them.  The bear gets up on her hind legs, towering over the elf and half elf.  However before anyone can do anything Seriphina comes forward and quickly soothes the bear.  

	“Everyone slowly back up” she commands and they all do.  

	“Well, we should be able to simple go around them,” Aust suggests.

	“What about the horse?” asks Mardnab as she joins the group.

	“What horse?” everyone asks.

	“The horse the bears are dining on.  It has a saddle, bit and bridle, and saddle bags.  It might be Contel’s.” she answers.

	“Did you see a body there?  Maybe Contel’s dead.” Dell asks.

	“No,” Mardnab answers shaking her head. “All I saw was the dead horse.  

	“Maybe the flute’s in the saddlebags.”  Feng suggests.

	“And how do we get the saddlebags away from the bear?”  Aust asks.

	Mardnab takes some food and places it as near the bears as she dares.  She retreats back and they wait a few minutes hoping the bears go to it but they do not.  Next see uses her magic to create sounds of prey off in the woods behind it, and when that doesn’t work she conjures three glowing, flying balls and tries to scare away the bears.  That just seems to piss them off though.  Then, she gets down low and crawls on her belly really close to the bears.  She then magically drags the saddle bags to her, picks them up, and goes back to the party.  They look inside and find clothes of bright colors but no flute.  

	They circle around the bears and continue their journey to the south.  The rain lets up to a sprinkle with in a few more hours.  They spot as bunch of large fires well of the road.  Aust and Mardnab go to investigate.  They see a dozen wagons with large tarps over them and nine bonfires going.  There are a few men sitting around the bonfires.  One sees them approaching and calls out to them.

	“Terrible night to be out and about.  Come on over and dry yourselfs on the fire.  Give me a few minutes and I can gather some left overs from dinner and heat them up so yous can also have a warm meal.”  He throws a few more logs on the fire and it quickly gets a raging bonfire going.  The other three make there way on over and they are all welcomed and get some good hot food in them.  As they warm themselves by the fire Mardnab walks over to Seriphina nd takes her sling.  Then Mardnab starts chewing on it till it’s ruined.  With a triumphant smile Mardnab hands the sling make to Seriphina.   Then man breaks out some ale and Mardnab speaks up.

	“Good sir, we thank you for your hospitality.  Would you care for a small drinking contest?”  Without waiting for an answer she drinks hers down really fast, her eyes roll in the back of her head and she collapses. 

	The others laugh.  “Not good at holding her liquor is she?”  They place her beneath a wagon out of the rain.  And soon the rest get some sleep as well.  But before they do they heat up a bowl of warm water to place Mardnab’s hand in while she sleeps.  

	They all awake with the sun as the camp is very active.  Mardnab’s pants seem to be all wet with her own urine.

	“So that’s how gnome’s are fireproof, they pee and put the flames out’” Feng says chuckling as he sees Mardnab.

There seems to be about fifty or so people here including many women and children.  Seriphina magically fixes her sling as breakfast is being made.  Feng then starts up on an old classic song.  Within minutes the whole camp is singing along and dancing with Feng leading it all on his lute.  This goes on for about an hour before Feng brings it to a climatic halt and everyone claps and thanks him for that.  The group gathers up their few belongings and heads back to the road to continue on their journey.


----------



## Mark (Jan 23, 2003)

This is very cool indeed.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *This is very cool indeed.  *




There should be two more parts, and the last part should be a suprise to even you


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Part 2*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *But before they do they heat up a bowl of water to place Mardnab’s hand in while she sleeps. *


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

Good stuff Crothian! I shall continue to enjoy this thread for a while, I'm sure...


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jan 23, 2003)

*RG>*

Like it...like it...any chance of Stats being posted for all the PCs in the RG?


----------



## Ziona (Jan 23, 2003)

Ooh, how exciting! I bought this module to run for my first campaign. Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: RG>*



			
				djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> *Like it...like it...any chance of Stats being posted for all the PCs in the RG? *




Already done.  All the characters are pregens, I made 11 so the players could have a selection.  So, in the following thread you'll find 11 characters, not just the five that were played.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36492

And I'm glad you liked this.  We all had a lot of fun.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2003)

Ziona said:
			
		

> *Ooh, how exciting! I bought this module to run for my first campaign. Can't wait to read more!  *




It's a great module, I wanted to run it ever since I got it last fall.  I'm updating it daily so part 3 tommorrow and then the conclusion Saturday.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Part 2*



> [Mardnab] uses her magic to create sounds of prey off in the woods behind it, and when that doesn’t work she conjures three glowing, flying balls and tries to scare away the bears.  That just seems to piss them off though. Then, she gets down low and crawls on her belly really close to the bears. She then magically drags the saddle bags to her, picks them up, and goes back to the party.



Now *that* was great gaming and a clever use of 0th/1st level spells. Way to go, Mardnab!

I wish my players would be clever like that.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 24, 2003)

Is that the actual dialogue from the game, or are you ad-libbing?  Just curious because the tone & nature of the conversation concerning the bears & horse is similar to conversations I've had in several different games.


----------



## Clear Dragon (Jan 24, 2003)

Ahem..

I would like to comment the bowl of water idea was mine. Not terribly important but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 24, 2003)

Crothian, good beginning of the story!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Part 2*



			
				JERandall said:
			
		

> *
> Now that was great gaming and a clever use of 0th/1st level spells. Way to go, Mardnab!
> *




The little gnome tried her heart out to get those few spells of hers to work.  The player did a very good job.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Is that the actual dialogue from the game, or are you ad-libbing?  Just curious because the tone & nature of the conversation concerning the bears & horse is similar to conversations I've had in several different games. *




It's not actual dialogue but the tone is pretty much right and the words are sort of close.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2003)

*Part 3*

A few hours later the group arrives to the small town of Parvue.  They don’t see anyone out and about and decide to split up.  Aust leads them into the small inn and into a common room.  They hear some sounds coming from the back room so Dell calls out “Innkeeper, are you around?”

	A voice calls from the backroom “Ah, sorry; wasn’t expecting people this morning.  Give me a few minutes to finish up this straightening up and I’ll be right there.”

	They hear a few more sounds of things being moved around and then come walking out a man in his thirties.  Not the cleanest person they’d seen but he comes right out and says “Sorry about that, I was doing some work back there and lost track of the time.  The name’s Seth and can I get you guys a drink?”

	“Some of your best watered down ale!!” Aust asks for in a joyous voice.

	“Coming right up,” Seth spends some time going through the cabinets but eventually comes out with the ale.  

	“Quiet little town you have here,” Dell says.

	“Well, most of the people work in the logging camp during the day.  We don’t get many visitors here.” Seth answers.

	“You wouldn’t have seen a bard come through here by the name of Contel?” Feng inquires.

	“No, can’t say we have.  It’s been a few months since any sort of minstrel has been by this way.” Seth answers.

	“Well, are their other inns in town?  Perhaps he went there instead.” Aust say.

	“Nope, only inn in town,” Seth replies.

	The men finish up their drinks and go on their way.  Mean while the women find another inn with stables.  They head into the stables and find an eight or nine year old boy taking care of the horses.  He jumps as they speak.

	“Excuse me, has there been any new horses stabled here in the past day,” inquires Seriphina.

	“N-no,” the boy answers nervously, “We haven’t got any-anyone new here in a while.”

	Mardnab shrugs her shoulders and is ready to leave when Seriphina leans over and whispers to her “I think the boy’s lying” she says.  Mardnab gets a stern look on her face and walks up to the boy and in a very stern voice says

	“Look here kid; we don’t have time to be jerked around.  Who came here yesterday?”

	The boy wets himself in fright as he begins to cry “B-B-Bandits!!  B-Bandits came yesterday.  They took most of the women….And-and mom said I was to stay here and everything would be okay.”  He falls to the ground weeping.  

	The women go back outside and meet up with the men.  After they catch each other up on what’s been going on.

	“Ya, the ale’s really good for being so watered down here,” Aust says.

	“Towns people have been taken over by bandits, we have to go rescue them.  They are down in the lumber camp.” Mardnab answers.  

	They all then journey down to the lumber camp.  They sneak down and spot a pair of really rough men in the camp.  They men are slowly walking around, obviously on guard duty.  Mardnab approaches them while the others try to hide.  

	“Hey boys, the guys in the village said this was the place for fun.” She calls out being as sexy as she can which is not much.

	“Hey, this could be rather kinky,” one replies.

	“Ya,” says the other,” especially with her friends back there with the weapons!!”

	Bows, crossbows, and slings fire bringing the two guards down before anyone hears them.  

	“This bow is defected, “Aust complains as he picks up his arrow that went well past the mark.

	“A good craftsman never blames his tools,” Dell replies.

	“Maybe you should find a horse,” Mardnab suggests.

	“Of course,” Aust proclaims, “I need a mount.  I was born on horseback you know.”

	“Your poor mother,” says Seriphina,” to give birth on horseback.”

They then split up and do a building by building search.  They few guards they run into are quickly dealt with.  Aust fines a magnificent beast and uses it to ride down some of the evil bandits.  Dell spots a small side path leading off into the woods.  They explore the rest of the logging camp first.  They wonder were everyone is and decide to follow the small path.  Aust decides to leave the horse behind.  

	The small path goes on for about a half mile then opens up into a clearing.  They can see a large pile of dead people, lumber jacks and town’s folk by the look of them.   In another part are four men standing around drinking while two others are having their way with two beat up towns women.  Mardnab sees this sight and charges in their foaming in rage.  Aust and Dell run up as well as Seriphina and Feng rain down sling bullets and crossbow bolts.  Feng also breaks into a great war tune and aids his friends by lifting their spirits.  He also proves to have deadly accuracy with the crossbow for ever bolt he fires find it’s mark.  The battle is long and dangerous.  Mardnab is bashing people left and right with her warhammer and through her fighting prowess the group eventually defeats the bandits.  They comfort the two women as much as they can and send them back to the town while they groups goes about dealing with the bodies.  In the pile they find the remains of Contel.  They find his flute in a small collection of valuables.  They collect everything and meet go back to the village.  There they give most of the money back to the few living townsfolk.  However, the innkeeper Seth is not around.  They look in his inn and in the backroom they find the dead sheriff of Pervue.  While Aust secured them some horses Seriphina tracks Seth out of town and on the road to the north.  So, even though it is already past sunset, the group journeys north on the road back to Jalston.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2003)

*Part 4*

On the way they pass by the remains of the large campsite.  It seems they have left and Seriphina determines that Seth got picked up by them.  They ride ever harder fearing for their friends lives.  Near dawn they pass by the guard shack.  Despite having little faith that he actually saw anything they decide to go knock on the guard’s door.

	“What??”  A familiar voice yells out. 

	“Hello, good sir, we were wondering if you happened to see a caravan pass this way?” questions Aust through the door.

	“Hold on,” they hear a crashing sound and then the door opens.  “You guys again!!  I’d hope to see the last of all you.”

	“We are sorry to wake you again…” Aust starts

	“You didn’t wake me now, and I wasn’t asleep then,” the guard interrupts.

	“Of course not, now about a caravan.” Aust says.

	“Ah, yes, the caravan.  They were making a loud racket, loud enough to wake a man from a very deep sleep, which I was not doing…”

	“Of course not…”

	“So, ya, it came by yesterday.  What of them?”

	“We were wondering if you saw a man by the name of Seth on the caravan.  He would be unshaven, around six feet in height…”starts Aust again

	“I didn’t see anyone!” the man exclaims interrupting.

	“But you said you they pasted through here yesterday,” Aust questions.

	“I said I heard them,” the guard answers,” Never did open the door to have myself a look.”

	“Ah, well sorry to have awakened you…”

	“I wasn’t asleep!!” he bellows as he slams the door.

	They continue north and arrive into town a little after sunrise.  The town is awake and there are merchants calling out selling things.  The caravan is parked off to the side and many people are around them buying, selling, and trading.   There are a few merchant ships in the harbor loading and unloading supplies.  The remains of the burnt out inn have fallen in on themselves and people are just moving around it like it has always been that way.  Aust heads over to the caravan.

	“Welcome back.  I hope your trip down to Pervue went well.” Says one of the caravan people recognizing him,” Is Feng around, it would be great to get him to play some music for us again.”

	“Well, maybe later, I need to know did you guys pick up a man going north from Pervue yesterday.” Aust asks anxiously.

	“Why, yes, we did.  A really nice man, he said there was nothing left for him in Pervue and that he needed to get on to something else.”  

	“And do you know where he is now?”

	“When we got here he went his own way.”

	Aust sighs with a feeling of defeat as he looks all around this very busy town filled with people.  “If only humans didn’t all look so much alike” he mutters as he finds the rest of the group.

	Feng and the rest of them are looking at the many people trying to figure out what to do when he hears a familiar voice cry out.

	“You there, did you retrieve my flute?” asks Tardak as he walks up to them.

	Dell is about to answer when Feng interrupts him, “Sorry, sir, by the time we found Contel he was dead killed by bandits.  The flute was no where to be found.”

	“Dang Nabit,” Tardak curses, “least the bastard died violently.” And then he storms off.

	“Um, Feng, we have the flute,” Dell says.

	“I know but I think the flute is more then a simple instrument and it can’t be trusted in the hands of others.” Feng replies.

	“Um, okay, perhaps we should look into that…” Dell starts to say but Aust comes back and interrupts him.

	“Seth got a ride with the caravan as we thought” Aust begins “but split ways with them when they arrived in town.  He could be anywhere.  Let’s split up and see if we can find him.”  

	Seriphina goes to some shops and asks around there.  Aust and Dell head down to a seedy bar on the docks.  Feng heads out onto the docks.  Mardnab approaches everyone except Feng individually and expresses his concern over Feng and the Flute.  He fears the flute might have charmed Feng in some way.  

	Seriphina talks to many people in the shops but has no luck locating Seth.  Aust enters the Floating Debris, a real dive of a bar, and approached the bartender.  The bartender looks up at Aust and exclaims.

	“Get out of my bar, elf!!” he says full of hatred.

	“But sir, I only wish to…” Aust starts to say.

	“Are you damn pointed ears worthless!! I said get the Hades out of my bar!!”  The bartender’s face is filled with anger and it looks like he’s ready to resort to violence.  Aust quickly leaves.  

	Mardnab climbs up to the bar saying “Excuse me bartender, could I get two glasses of Ale?”  She places a few coins on the bar.

	“Of course, here you go” the bartender answers and collects the money.

	“I’m looking for a man named Seth: unclean, unkempt, and basically unkind?” she inquires.

	“Ya, I know Seth, but you wouldn’t want to hang around with him.  I’m just happy he found a ship to take him out of here today.”

	“A ship?!” She exclaims and quickly downs both glasses and makes her way to the docks.  

	Mardnab quickly gathers the other four and they split up to find Seth.  Dell spots him aboard a ship that is loading supplies and looks like they are going to be sailing off with in the hour.  Seriphina goes to get the sheriff while Mardnab and Aust watch the gang planks to make sure Seth does not leave the ship.  

	Seriphina comes back with the Sheriff and two deputies.  The Sheriff calls out to the captain of the ship.

	“Permission to come aboard, Captain,” the sheriff bellows.

	“Permission denied,” Answers the Captain he walks across the deck and down the gang plank, “Sorry Sheriff we are getting ready to leave, I’m already well behind schedule here.”

	“I have reason to believe that one of your crew is a murder and wish to take him into custody,” says the Sheriff.

	“Not going to happen,” says the Captain, “Your jurisdiction ends at the gangplank and I need all the men I have.  If he’s still on board when we sail back here in the spring you can have him then.”

	“That’s not an option, Captain,” says the Sheriff.

	“Sorry Sheriff, but the law says you can’t come aboard my ship with out my permission.  So bug off!”  

	At this time the Mardnab and the others start up the others gang plank.  The Captain sees them and calls out to his men.  “Men, remove those people from my ship using any and all means!!”

	The crew on the ship draws weapons and advances upon the party.  The fight starts bad and gets worse.  Mardnab advances on Seth and takes him down.  Seriphina gets corner on the upper deck.  Feng stays off the ship and starts trying to take people out with his crossbow while singing.  Again he proves to be highly accurate with it..  Aust reinforces Mardnab’s positions while Dell tries to fend of the sailors on the main deck.  Dell gets takes a vicious thrust to the abdomen and goes down.  Aust runs over to help Dell while Mardnab finishes the sailors near her and she advances upon the Captain.  The Captain and her exchange a few blows, but he hits her with a slash across her chest and she also drops to the ground.  Feng ands Seriphina defeat the sailor near her and she runs down to heal Dell.  Aust runs over and engages the Captain but is knocked over and into the water.  He quickly sinks into the water under the weight of his armor.  Dell regains consciousness and engages the Captain.  Seriphina circles around and gets to Mardnab to heal her.  Then she runs over to help finish off the Captain.  

	Aust is helped out of the water and they are all escorted over to the Sheriffs office.  Clerics are brought in to heal everyone up.

	“Well, the battle happened outside my Jurisdiction so you all are not in any trouble with us or this town,” starts the Captain.  “I just want an explanation of what’s going on.”

	They tell him about the bandits killing most of the people in Pervue and then following Seth back here to have him pay for his participations.  A runner enters informing them the Seth and a few of the other sailors were able to be saved.  The sailors were let go but asked not to come to the town again and Seth was taken to the local jail to answer for his crimes.  

	The group is then treated to a free meal for thanks on stopping the bandits.

	“So, Feng, about this flute?” asks Aust.

	“Listen, I have this feeling about the flute, I don’t think we should let any one have it until we figure out more about it.”  Feng answers.  

	“Okay, well the best place to do that would be Montinelle where the Mage Academy is,” says Dell.

	“Then to Montinelle we must travel,” says Feng.  And the group gathers up their few belongings and their new horse and starts to make the cross country trip to southern capital and famed city of Montinelle.


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2003)

Bravo!  Brilliant use of the NPCs.  I especially like the characterization of the Guard "who never sleeps".  I'm very impressed!  Quite a fun read and I can't wait to hear about future adventures of the _Fellowship of the Flute_!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Bravo!  Brilliant use of the NPCs.  I especially like the characterization of the Guard "who never sleeps".  I'm very impressed!  Quite a fun read and I can't wait to hear about future adventures of the Fellowship of the Flute! *




Fill free to use him for your follow up adventures in the city of Jalston, and thanks Mark!!


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 26, 2003)

well, i feel evven worse that i missed the ohio gameday now.

 some great player moments there, i hope this is one that gets continued


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *well, i feel evven worse that i missed the ohio gameday now.
> 
> some great player moments there, i hope this is one that gets continued  *




Next Ohio Gameday actually.  May even be using another Module by Mark if it's done by then.


----------



## Mark (Jan 26, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Next Ohio Gameday actually.  May even be using another Module by Mark if it's done by then.   *




You will have the option of either be running what I have finished, or playtesting what I have finished at that point, but you can count on it.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 26, 2003)

Several quick comments:

1) Thanks for posting this Crothian -- reading the story was almost as fun as playing the adventure !!
2) For those curious souls, most of this tale is pretty accurate both in content and character tone.  There are some minor reporting errors, but who really cares?  After all, everyone gets to hear about the cruel prank played on my poor defenseless drunken gnome lass .
3) Thanks to everyone who complimented the group's roleplaying efforts...and FWIW Crothian is right, I _really_ did try my darndest to make those gnome spells work to my advantage!

More later.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 27, 2003)

Why can't I read storyhours? Why? I bet this is a great one (and short as well), but I just can't read it! Why not? What's wrong with my temperment! What?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Why can't I read storyhours? Why? I bet this is a great one (and short as well), but I just can't read it! Why not? What's wrong with my temperment! What? *




What is causing you to not be able to read them?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

Part 2 has been edited.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 27, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What is causing you to not be able to read them? *



My reading comprehension of story hours is about 0. And reading comprehension is one of my strong points, so that's just odd. I'm not sure what it is, but my mind refuses to listen to the story hour as I read it. I've no clue why this mechanic exists inside my head, it would make for an interesting character quirk (the wizard that knows every spell, but can't remember the difference between Gilgamesh and the Power Puff Girls...), but it just sucks for me. I've seriously tried (Piratecat included) and it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *My reading comprehension of story hours is about 0. And reading comprehension is one of my strong points, so that's just odd. I'm not sure what it is, but my mind refuses to listen to the story hour as I read it. I've no clue why this mechanic exists inside my head, it would make for an interesting character quirk (the wizard that knows every spell, but can't remember the difference between Gilgamesh and the Power Puff Girls...), but it just sucks for me. I've seriously tried (Piratecat included) and it just doesn't work for me. *




Can you follow novels or other fiction?  Perhaps print some out (or a few pages) and try to read it that way?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 27, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can you follow novels or other fiction?  Perhaps print some out (or a few pages) and try to read it that way? *




Novels and other material is fine, and I would print it out if I had a new ream of paper. I'm completely out.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2003)

All four parts are edited with pieces the players reminded me off.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 28, 2003)

It was a good story. I hope you'll write part II after nex Game Day...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *It was a good story. I hope you'll write part II after nex Game Day... *




I will, it'll be a few months before that happens though.


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 29, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I will, it'll be a few months before that happens though. *




That's unacceptable.  I demand that you get everybody together and run the sequel soon 

OK, OK, this is a thinly veiled bump, but I think this story needs a little more time on page 1 before it gets buried


----------

